# HT16



## bmyers877 (10 mo ago)

I have a HT16 with mower and snowblower. I bought it for my dad to use about 5 years or so ago mostly for the snowblower. It is a beast. It throws snow at least 2 stories high. 

This year he needed to use it for a mower. So when I went to switch the mower for the blower for the winter, thankfully didn't need it this year in PA, I noticed only one rear wheel was driving. Also, my dad mentioned there is a noise coming from the tractor. The noise seems to be from the idler pulley or the transmission area. It does it in neutral or in gear, mower running or not. 
My question is should both rear wheels be driving? Is there a repair manual that would spell out possible repair of the trans? I am going to check the idler pully on the drive belt

Thank you.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello bmyers877, welcome to the tractor forum.

You may have a sheared key between the axle and the hub on the non-driving wheel. Check it out.


----------



## bmyers877 (10 mo ago)

So I need to remove the wheels and/ or transaxle correct?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

bmyers877 said:


> So I need to remove the wheels and/ or transaxle correct?


NO. All you have to remove is the non-driving wheel, and inspect the keyway. Very simple.


----------



## bmyers877 (10 mo ago)

We'll Jack the back end of the tractor up and put it in gear.. I can stop either wheel and the other wheel continues to turn and gear. So I'm not sure which one broke a key if any did it all.


----------



## bmyers877 (10 mo ago)

Pulled both wheels off. Both keys on the hubs still intact. Looks like I am going to be removing the transaxle


----------

